# 3 ch amp



## mannoiaj (Jun 23, 2009)

Just bid $325 shipped on this amp on audiogon.

http://www.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/cls.pl?ampsmult&1258988812&/Parasound-HCA-1203A-$350-Shipp

Anything for $325 or less shipped that can beat this for a 3-channel amp?

http://www.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/cls.pl?ampsmult&1258988812&/Parasound-HCA-1203A-$350-Shipp

can't get it to link... have to copy paste up top


----------



## Mac 11700 (Mar 2, 2008)

Jethro said:


> Just bid $325 shipped on this amp on audiogon.
> 
> http://www.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/cls.pl?ampsmult&1258988812&/Parasound-HCA-1203A-$350-Shipp
> 
> ...


While this is more money...http://emotiva.com/xpa3.shtm I would take it over the Parasound used amp..I had a 2003A amp for awhile here..and while it lasted..(less than 2 months)showed me the difference what more power can do..BTW..it was bought directly from Parasound as a b/c stock unit.When it went out..they didn't want to repair it and gave me a full refund with out any hassle..

My advise is to buy something with a excellent warranty..at a reasonable price..

Mac


----------



## mannoiaj (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks for the advice Mac. I ended up buying the parasound amp however... hopefully I'll get long lasting enjoyment out of it :rock:


----------



## the7comeback7kid (Jan 29, 2009)

I can recommend to anyone reading that Emotiva amps own yo mamma. I have an XPA-5 and it is incredible. Plus they look sharp as hell


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

I think you snagged a good one Jethro.


----------



## mannoiaj (Jun 23, 2009)

I wanted that emo amp just couldn't afford it. Also, part of me thinks the parasound will be all the power I'll ever need and will sound just as good if not better (john curl design).


----------



## mannoiaj (Jun 23, 2009)

the7comeback7kid said:


> I can recommend to anyone reading that Emotiva amps own yo mamma. I have an XPA-5 and it is incredible. Plus they look sharp as hell


Yah they definately look cool and are a rediculous bang for your buck I'm sure... they just hold their value too **** well to get a good deal on a used one.


----------



## dvenardos (Sep 27, 2008)

Emotiva owns the HT market, but not the two channel... :yes:


----------



## Mac 11700 (Mar 2, 2008)

dvenardos said:


> Emotiva owns the HT market, but not the two channel... :yes:


Give them time..they will..

Mac


----------



## the7comeback7kid (Jan 29, 2009)

With my tt and xstatics I preffered my xpa5 over my sp3 for 2 channel. Just my opinion tho obviously. No need to flame :thumbsup:


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

Mac 11700 said:


> Give them time..they will..
> 
> Mac


never happen....


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

the7comeback7kid said:


> With my tt and xstatics I preffered my xpa5 over my sp3 for 2 channel. Just my opinion tho obviously. No need to flame :thumbsup:












ss over toobs??? blasphemy.


----------



## the7comeback7kid (Jan 29, 2009)

I suspect I would prefer tubes if I went monoblock with more juice. I loved them in the treble range


----------



## dvenardos (Sep 27, 2008)

I heard from another member with high standards that he thought the sp3 was rather anemic. He has much more expensive tubes.


the7comeback7kid said:


> I suspect I would prefer tubes if I went monoblock with more juice. I loved them in the treble range


Yeah, not with high quality two-channel speakers. Can't you just see Danny hocking Emotivas?. 


Jason said:


> never happen....


----------



## mannoiaj (Jun 23, 2009)

I think tube amps are for sissies. What, I'm going to drink a glass of champagne now and jerk off to some celine dion while listening to my 8 watt tube amp paired with my fruit cake sprinkle finished bookshelf speakers? Get outta here... :rock:


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

Jethro said:


> I think tube amps are for sissies. What, I'm going to drink a glass of champagne now and jerk off to some celine dion while listening to my 8 watt tube amp paired with my fruit cake sprinkle finished bookshelf speakers? Get outta here... :rock:


I'll make sure to call you then when I need to move the 200+ lb tube amp upstairs I want to get next springoke:


----------



## mannoiaj (Jun 23, 2009)

Got the amp in the mail today. Check this out... this guy sent me the amp media mail for like $12.67. No power cord either, just an amp. Anyhow, not a big deal; I had an extra power cord laying around and the amp works great so far. I actually notice quite a bit of improvement so far. It could be all in my head, but I don't think so. I think the mids hit a bit tighter and harder, and the highs extend a bit higher and cleaner. I even will go so far as to say I think the instrument separation is more defined. The wife said that she thought the guitar was louder, other than that same for her. 

I'll listen for a while than let you know if it was all in my head or if I still think it actually sounds better or not.


----------

